# Finder not responding, all desktop items have disappeared.



## m.casey (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
I have a 1 year old eMac, 1 GB RAM, 80GB HD, running Mac OS 10.3.9


While my son was downloading a 3D design program from www.lego.com, the eMac "froze", and all desktop items disappeared.  

All of the programs with icons in the dock are running fine.  However I cannot open the Macintosh HD, and if I try to open an existing file using any of the software that is working, the system just hangs (rainbow wheel turning on the cursor) indefinitely until I Force Quit or ReLaunch the program.  If I download anything off the web, e.g. streaming audio, the Download Manager says "cannot create file".

I reloaded Mac OSX 10.3 from the Software Install and Restore Disk, selecting the Archive and install option and then upgraded online to 10.3.9 - all went fine, but the problem remains absolutely unchanged.

ANY HELP gratefully received as several family members have a lot of data at stake which should have been backed up but wasn't.  A valuable lesson has been learned re backup - please try to help ensure it wasn't a really expensive lesson!!!!

Many thanks for your time

Mícheál


----------



## SatCure (May 12, 2006)

I would buy and run "Disk Warrior" before you do anything else. The more you mess with your Mac, now, the more chance there is of losing everything.

For future reference, run a "Repair permissions" once a month and also before and after you install anything. Connect a Firewire drive and schedule frequent backup copies to it for all irreplaceable files. *Disconnect* the Firewire drive when installing anything.


----------



## virius (May 12, 2006)

see below...


----------



## virius (May 12, 2006)

Your Finder seems to be dead / not working / unable to access your files.

Some things I would check out in this situation:
1.) Have you already booted in Safe Mode (holding Shift while starting up)?
2.) Or booted in Single User Mode (holding Cmd-S while starting up) an run *fsck -fy* (same as repair permissions in DiskUtility).
3.) If you are just a little familiar with Terminal and have it in your dock, you can just *cd* around to find out, whether your FileSystem is still accessable. If so, and just Finder can't access the files, you could take Path Finder to do so.
4.) Delete Finder Preferences. Because you can't use Finder to to so, and if you got no Terminal in Dock, boot in Single User Mode (Cmd-S.. as said) and type 
	
	



```
rm /Users/YOUR_USER_NAME_HERE/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist
```
 replacing YOUR_USER_NAME_HERE with your short user name. If you are not sure about YOUR_USER_NAME_HERE just type *ls /Users/* and you get a list of the users...

If it is what I assume (bad code from third party) step 1.) should be enough. 

Disk Warrior is a great tool, but if all Applications but the Finder work normal, I don't think DW will solve your problem.
Hope this helps, don't give up! Good luck!


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2006)

Just to clarify, *fsck -yf* is the same as doing the "Repair Disk" under Disk Utility and not like repairing permissions.

Also, to be able to make changes on the HD during Single User Mode, you have to mount the root directory in read-write mode (if not you'll be in read-only mode).  I believe that the command to change to read-write mode is */sbin/mount -uw /*.

Other than that, it's pretty much on target.


----------



## virius (May 13, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, *fsck -yf* is the same as doing the "Repair Disk" under Disk Utility and not like repairing permissions.



You are absolutely right. Maybe it was too late yesterday evening...


m.casey: How are you doing?


----------



## m.casey (May 13, 2006)

......a bit scared - the use of Terminal and hearing advice  like" fsck -fy (same as repair permissions in DiskUtility)" suggest I am swimming beyond my safe depth!

The use of Terminal (which is a route to input system programming commands like DOS on a PC?????) is beyond my experience and probably my ability.

I had tried Safe Boot, but no difference - long slow boot up to same situation as before.

I have no experience in repairing or customising OSX, using Disk Utility (don't even know where it is!) and have never "lifted the hood", so perhaps I might purchase and run Disk Warrior, then if that fails, take it to the nearest dealership (which is sadly two hours drive and a day's work away!)

Unless you can point me to a "Idiots guide to Terminal", step-by-step and foolproof, I would be too fearful of tinkering and losing files.

Thanks for the ongoing support, I probably should have outlined my limitations at the outset.  Any further suggestions welcome!

Mícheál


----------



## virius (May 13, 2006)

m.casey said:
			
		

> ......a bit scared - the use of Terminal and hearing advice  like" fsck -fy (same as repair permissions in DiskUtility)" suggest I am swimming beyond my safe depth!
> 
> The use of Terminal (which is a route to input system programming commands like DOS on a PC?????)


That's _kind of_ what Terminal is (DOS is not UNIX, but in relation one can say so). 

One Question: you wrote you did an archive and install. Is that right? You should have a folder "Previous System" on top of your drive  hmm, but how to find out without Finder? 

I see no other way than "swimming beyond your safe depth". Don't be afraid, just do it. Turn your mac on and press Command and "s" immediatly at the chime. After some seconds you will see white text on black screen and can stop holding Cmd-s. It will take no minute on your machine, it is done when you read "*localhost:/ root#*" (welcome to the world of UNIX!)
Than just type as I wrote before: *fsck -fy*
nixgeek is right, it is "repair disk" not "repair permission". Text will run down your screen again, several lines. You will read about errors if there are some. If the last line says "***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****" type fsck -fy again, until it says "The volume ... appears to be OK"
Type "*mount -uw /*". After that you can access your files.
Type "*ls /Users/*". This will list your local users. One of these is the name of your account, in which you log in when you boot. I suggest it is "myUserName" for the following line.
Type "*rm /Users/myUserName/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist*". That will delete the Finder Preferences.
BTW: To be sure that your archive and install was successful, type "*ls /*". You see the Folders on top of your Hard Drive listed. There should be a "Previous System".[ If it is not, be glad, archive and install once again! (I would do so in any case... I'd skip the updates, just see if I can access the files after that.)]
To get out of the frightening black screen, just type "*reboot*" and your mac will boot again.

Then you will see, if that helped. If not I would Archive and Install again, just in case and if that also doesn't change the situation, go to some Mactechie.

This is all "Idiots guide to Terminal" I can do for you now. I checked for typos (there are none), so just type as I wrote, don't forget the slashes "/", they are important, and your first trip to the command line will be fine.

Please let me know what happended. I'm here for the next two or three hours...

Good luck!


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2006)

I believe there's a tool called AppleJack that gives you a friendlier menu interface to all these commands like those used in Single User Mode and whatnot.  Check it out here:

http://applejack.sourceforge.net/


----------



## m.casey (May 13, 2006)

Hi again,

The saga continues....

First of all thank you so much for engaging in such a detailed and thorough run-through on Unix commands, all new to me and very welcome, but a lot of typing for you.

Well I followed those instructions exactly, and at first everything went as expected.  However, no errors appeared in the scrolling text, and the first message said "the volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK".

So far so good I thought.

However when I typed Is /Users/
it replied

-sh Is: Command not found

same response when I typed Is /

So I chickened out and rebooted.

Should I give up or have I missed out on something?

I wrote out Virius' directions and followed them as exactly as I could, I hit enter after the typing the command line (only when nothing appeared to be happening), but other than that I did not deviate from your detailed advice.

I did not change from read-only, I stuck to the "Virius Programme" as I wasn't sure where the other suggestions fitted in the sequence.

I really appreciate all the advice and help, and don't want to overstay my welcome.  However, I am no longer petrified of Terminal, and willing to go back in if you think that I should.

Alternatively, i will run up the white flag if you feel that would be wiser.

Mícheál


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2006)

TRy AppleJack.  It will do what you need with a menu-driven interface.


----------



## simbalala (May 13, 2006)

m.casey said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> 
> The saga continues....
> 
> ...



Simple error, it's not Is /users, it's ls /Users (that's a lower case L)

Don't quit just yet, you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## ex2bot (May 13, 2006)

For the record, you can do a disk check by booting from the system CD or DVD. Put it in the drive and restart. Hold down the c key immediately after the machine restarts. Verify your hard drive from there. No MAD H@kRz SklLLZ needed. I don't remember the exact interface for the setup CD, but I believe you can access Disk Utility from a menu. Disk Utility will check the disk for you.

Since you've already done FSCK -fy with no errors, you'll have to look elswhere. So, what happened when you rebooted the machine? Does Finder work?

Also, how much disk space do you have free? To check:
1. Click on Finder in the Dock (the smiley guy) and press Apple key+N.
2. In the new window that pops up, you should be able to select your hard drive. Click on the hard drive icon in the sidebar. At the bottom of the window, it should show how much free space is available.

Let us know what you discover.

Doug


----------



## virius (May 14, 2006)

AppleJack is pretty good in what it does, and I can recommend it. But m.casey cannot download stuff, has no Finder available, and cannot doubleclick a file just because it is the Finder that should show him his files. See original posting. 

And thats why I point out that "H@kRz SklLLZ". I don't flame, just want to clarify...

simbalala is right, it is "ls" not "Is", and hitting "Enter" after a line was so obvious for me that I forgot to mention. You are right on your way, m.casey!
Is there a "Previous System" item?


----------



## m.casey (May 14, 2006)

Hi again,

Progress at last, not all the way yet, but can see the light at the end of the tunnel!

I followed all of the instructions on Terminal, and this time everything worked fine (my misreading of ls as Is clearly was not helping before!), rebooted, and found that there was no change except my MacIntosh HD icon had vanished.  I did an "Archive and Install", from the Software Install & Restore DVD, and now have a fully functioning eMac, with access to my Macintosh HD icon, which all seems intact.

However, most of the missing stuff was on the desktop, and desktop items have not re-appeared.  If I click on the Desktop folder, I get a pop-up telling me I do not have sufficent access privileges.

In reponse to dktrickey's query, I have 3.08 GB free (out of 80!), which I assume is not helping.  Hopefully this means that all my files are taking up space, and therefore still present........

At least, by following your advice so far, I now have a normally functioning machine.  If I could access my folders (mostly photos and video), I will burn them onto DVDs and wipe them from the HD.

I will then use Disk Warrior to do some house-keeping, and never get in this situation again with so much stuff on the Desktop.

Many thanks for all your help and support - If you have ideas on getting at those old Desktop files, I would love to hear them.

Mícheál


----------



## nixgeek (May 14, 2006)

virius said:
			
		

> AppleJack is pretty good in what it does, and I can recommend it. But m.casey cannot download stuff, has no Finder available, and cannot doubleclick a file just because it is the Finder that should show him his files. See original posting.
> 
> And thats why I point out that "H@kRz SklLLZ". I don't flame, just want to clarify...
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to flame if that was what you were thinking.  I'm sorry if it came across as that (or maybe I'm misunderstanding that part....understand I haven't had breakfast yet...).  And you're right, if the original poster couldn't get the Finder to work, AppleJack is moot.


----------



## m.casey (May 14, 2006)

Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The final step was to change ownership of the Desktop folder in finder from (none) to (Username), re-started the machine, and all my files appeared.

I am deeply indebted to you guys, I really don't know how this forum works, voluntary or commercial but I am so glad it was here with so much professional expertise when I needed it.

I have avoided knowing much about the "nuts and bolts" of my Apples because Macs are so reliable and robust, right back to my first Classic SE in 1989... I may have taken this for granted

I have learned a lot here, and most importantly, have lost my fear of Terminal!!!

Thanks again, guys



Mícheál

Ireland


----------



## ex2bot (May 19, 2006)

Do have a healthy "fear" (or wariness at least) for the "rm" command (deletes files). One small typo with rm can delete _everything_.

Having said that, the Unix shell is very interesting. You can read manual pages for the different commands by typing "man" followed by the name of the command, such as: 

man ls

or 

man rm


Doug


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

The "rm -i" command should prompt you if you want to delete a file, so that's one safety mechanism there.  But yes, checking out the manpages would be a good idea.


----------



## virius (May 20, 2006)

m.casey said:
			
		

> Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to hear that! 


			
				m.casey said:
			
		

> I am deeply indebted to you guys, I really don't know how this forum works, voluntary or commercial but I am so glad it was here with so much professional expertise when I needed it.


The Mac[OSXcom] Community is a great thing, enjoy to be a part of it!

virius


----------



## delyon (Sep 1, 2006)

ok so maybe you guys can give me a hand as well.

I just started working at a new agnecy when today one of the artists was working on some files and uploading them one at a time using Fetch. Suddenly when she went to the next file, Illustrator told her that the file was not found. When she checked her desktop the files in her work folder were gone and to make matters worse so are most of her folders and files. Only 3 folders are left in her work folder.

She tried a reboot with no luck. Then i came along and here is a list of what i have tried so far:
1. used Tinker Tool to look for invisible files. No luck.
2. while using Tinker Tool realised her fonts folder is now empty. Not good
3. Logged in as Root to look for files. No luck.
4. Used startup disk to repair permissions. No luck. (although it did say that Fetch group permissions were incorrect, hmm)
5. Moved the finder plist to the desktop and restarted. Notihng

I am now at a loss. I will try the safe mode and then the ls command to see if i see them, but for rignt now, I am freaking internally.

Any help would be appreciated.
thanks


***Edit***Forgot to mention the system is an iMac 2Ghz Intel with a wireless network with 2 other macs, a Quad G5 and another iMac not intel.


----------



## kaeriuki (Jul 2, 2011)

hi, what if it tells volume Macintosh could not be repaired?


----------



## Doctor X (Jul 2, 2011)

Depends on whether or not you have backed up your data.  If you have _not_, get *DiskWarrior*, boot on that and try to save what data you can, preferably to an External Drive that you will now, forever, use to daily back up your data.

If you _have_ simply boot on your *Installation Disk*--which has your *DiskUtility* and then reinstall you OS, and then transfer over your data.

--J.D>


----------

